# VK | Black Friday Specials



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/19)

Our Black Friday specials will be posted here soon! Starting this Friday and running right through to Cyber Monday! Over 50 lines on special so you know you dont want to miss out!

Be sure to subscribe to our newsletter to be first in line to receive the specials when they go live - https://www.vapeking.co.za/subscribe-to-our-mailing-list.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/19)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/19)

​


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/19)

​


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/19)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/r1-deal-vapjoy-silicone-vape-holder.html​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/19)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/r1-deal-vape-king-cell-aluminum-atty-stand-slate-grey-1pc.html​


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/19)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/r1-exclusive-online-deal-svrf-random-juice-60ml.html​


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/19)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/r1-deal-vladdin-case-black.html






Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/19)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/r1-deal-vape-king-fenrir-bf-stabilized-wood-mod-v2.html





Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------

